# Foster Dogs



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I sent this to a few fellow rescuers this morning... it really brought tears to my eyes and I dont think I could of written it more perfectly. Having seen some fosters come and go, it really pulled my heartstrings.

THANK YOU

[Author Unknown]

Thank You for bringing this foster dog into my life.

Had I not made the decision to participate in rescue, I would never have had the chance to meet him. If I had sat here comfortably in my home and said "I already have four dogs and I know that I couldn't take in another - even on a temporary basis," I would never have met this dog.

Yes, it takes time to rescue and foster... but who gave me Time in the first place? And why or what was the reason I was given Time? To fill my own needs? Or was there another reason ever so small and seemingly insignificant, like rescuing this one dog, that could make a difference in another's life? Perhaps to add joy, hope, help and companionship to another who is in need?

With great sadness, I sat down on a footstool in my kitchen this morning and watched as this foster dog bounced back into the house and skidded across the floor to sit ever so perfectly in front of me. He was the picture of health, finally. He was all smiles for me.... and I smiled back at his happy face. Deep in his eyes, the storm clouds of illness and generalized poor health had blown away, and the clear light of his perfection radiated out from his beautiful soul. He holds no ill will toward man. He forgives us all. 

I thought to myself as I impressed this one last long look of him into my heart, what a very fine creature you have created. Tears slowly pooled and spilled over my cheekbones as the deeper realization of how wonderful this dog is sank into my internal file cabinet of Needful Things to Remember. Lord, he's a dog - but he's a better human being than I am.

He forgives quickly. Would I do the same?
He passionately enjoys the simple things in life. And I have often overlooked them.
He accepts change and gets on with his life. I fuss and worry about change.
He lives today and loves today. And I often dwell in the past or worry about the future.
He loves no matter what. I am not that free.

This very lovely dog has gone to his new home today and already I miss him. Thank You for bringing this dog into my life. And thank You for the beautiful and tender lesson on how to be a better human.


PIECES OF MY HEART (ON FOSTERING)

[by Jim Willis, Author]

Our paths will cross for only a short time, but while you are in my care I will be devoted to you. If memories of your former life are painful, I will help erase them. No longer will you hunger and I will help to heal your wounds. If your former life was good, I will promise you an even better future.

One day our time together will come to an end and you will go off to your new home, healthy, happy and healed. As a parting gift, I will give you a piece of my heart to remember me by. I may shed a tear . . . not for my loss, but for your gain.

Perhaps our paths may cross again for a fleeting instant and I will be comforted by the aura of love that surrounds you. There will always be a bond between us, though we walk separate paths through this life.

After we reach our heavenly reward our paths may cross again. You may try to return the piece of my heart with thanks for all that I did for you. I will tell you to keep it and thank you for showing me that I could be better than I thought I could be, and that I learned in giving came the greatest gifts.

The pieces of our hearts are like grains of sand. They are pulled along a current beyond our control until they come together and form a safe haven.

I, like you, came to understand what it meant to be saved. 

Copyright Jim Willis, All Rights Reserved (used with permission on this site). See Jim's site http://www.crean.com/jimwillis for more of his writings including "How Could You?", "The Animals' Savior," "The Basset Chronicles" and other favorites, and information about his book, Pieces of My Heart - Writings Inspired by Animals and Nature. "How Could You?" can be downloaded directly from there and everyone is encourage to distribute it, with the proper copyright, of course.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pass the tissues! This is so beautiful! 

I've always said that my dogs make me a better human being because they've shown me time and time again that life is very simple: live for the moment, love unconditionally no matter what, and to forgive and forget quickly, life is to short to waste time and energy holding anger or grudges in your heart. Not to mention I love to watch them explore the outdoors like its the greatest thing in the world. They are overjoyed to just run about and have fun, something us humans cannot seem to grasp with the daily stress of life. I bet if we all took a minute to step back and see what our dogs have taught us, we'd all be better people because of it. I am forever debted to my dogs for opening my eyes to a much happier life.


----------

